# Hod do I know when the plants are starting to bud ?



## hannah_pink (Sep 13, 2009)

I have never grown before......I have 4 plants growing outside they are like 4 ft tall.... how do I tell when they are starting to bud ? I keep thinking it is starting but it just turns out to be more leafs........does any one have any pics of the very firsts signs of budding ?

Thank you 

The Novice ! xx : )


----------



## crozar (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey HP , buds show on the edges , look at the plant main stock in the middle , ( THE NECK ) they start from the neck before anywhere else , if im wrong some1 correct me  ... white pistol signs are the places where the buds will grow..


----------



## crozar (Sep 13, 2009)

look at this picture , it shows the first signs of the white pistols before it was budding i got about 30grams from this plant.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=114832&d=1242912762


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2009)

hannah_pink said:
			
		

> I have never grown before......I have 4 plants growing outside they are like 4 ft tall.... how do I tell when they are starting to bud ? I keep thinking it is starting but it just turns out to be more leafs........does any one have any pics of the very firsts signs of budding ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> The Novice ! xx : )


"YES"... they are on the "Resources" page found in the toolbar above
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396  <----there under 'sex ed'


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 13, 2009)

ah it looks like a bud just messin with ya have you switched the lighting to 12/12 yet? if so how long has it been and what strain are you growing?


----------



## hannah_pink (Sep 16, 2009)

not sure what type it is, got the seeds from some gone over bush weed at a festival. its growing outside so would I need to keep it in the dark for 12 hours?
or just leave it to itsself?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 16, 2009)

Leave it outside and let nature do its thing.

It should already be in flower.

Can you see anything like this?

eace:


----------



## hannah_pink (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi yes I can see bits like that on all my plants, is that the buds starting?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes your plant is budding 

They grow much bigger.

eace:


----------

